# DTM: Tom Kristensen Leads Audi to Fourfold Victory



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Hockenheim – Audi managed a perfect start to the 2009 DTM season at the 100th race of the new DTM: Tom Kristensen (Denmark), Timo Scheider (Germany), Oliver Jarvis (Great Britain) and Markus Winkelhock (Germany) clinched a fourfold victory of the Audi A4 DTM and delivered the best start to a season in AUDI AG’s DTM history at the Hockenheimring in front of 91,000 spectators. 
* Full Story *


----------

